# Raising vcore on a stubborn mobo



## error_f0rce (Jul 2, 2006)

I have an ASRock 775Dual-VSTA mobo, 1024mb Corsair DDR2 667 PC5300 RAM, with a Pentium D 930 3.0GHz that I'm trying to get up to 4.125 (266FSB).  I can get it up to 3.75, but need more juice, however there is no option in my BIOS to up the vcore.  Is there another way???


----------



## KennyT772 (Jul 2, 2006)

you could voltmod. also considering your mobo there might be a modded bios for it.


----------



## Shinji (Jul 29, 2006)

So, how would a voltmod for this board look like?
Somewhat noobish question, I'm afraid


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Jul 29, 2006)

Shinji said:
			
		

> So, how would a voltmod for this board look like?
> Somewhat noobish question, I'm afraid




May have to google the correct mod for this mobo, but I'm not positive its been done.

I have an overclocking FAQ in the articles section if you need to get the low down on volt mod basics..

OP: Yeah, Vmod is probably the only option.

Guy @ XS looks to have one, I doub't he'll be vmodding atm tho.


----------



## Shinji (Jul 29, 2006)

Raising the Vcore from 1.300V to 1.350V would be perfect for the Allendale E6400 (1.320V to 1.400V for the E6300), according to AnandTech.
Being able to do that would make this board so much better...
So far nothing from google though.


----------



## Mr Vain (Aug 20, 2006)

Dippyskoodlez said:


> May have to google the correct mod for this mobo, but I'm not positive its been done.
> 
> I have an overclocking FAQ in the articles section if you need to get the low down on volt mod basics..
> 
> ...



Can you please post the link here in this forum to this Volt modd page as I could not find it at XS?


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Aug 20, 2006)

Mr Vain said:


> Can you please post the link here in this forum to this Volt modd page as I could not find it at XS?



It has probably yet to be done or released to the Public if you cant find it on google.


----------



## Mr Vain (Aug 21, 2006)

IWould like so much to volt mod this motherboard if I only knew where the voltage supply to the CPU emanates from on the motherboard. Someone please tell me where to look and then I'll add the correct resistor and that’s all-I think.
Just imagine guy's D 805 at 4 GHz Wow,  or Conroe at its MAX Overclock OOOOOHHHHHHHHH?


----------



## Mr Vain (Aug 30, 2006)

Dippyskoodlez said:


> It has probably yet to be done or released to the Public if you cant find it on google.



 Thanks to Shamino!   

I don’t know about you guys but these are the easy volt mods that I have been waiting for. 

I'm going to try them!   

If you try any of these mods, then please let us know of you’re successes or you’re failures etc? 

LGA 775 CPU’s 

http://sg.vr-zone.com/?i=3931 


Conroe = Core 2 Duo 

http://sg.vr-zone.com/?i=3904


----------



## Mr Vain (Sep 11, 2006)

*Overclocked D 805 on Asrock 775Dual-VSTA Motherboard*

Just overclocked my Pentium D 805 on the Asrock 775Dual-VSTA motherboard again from 3700Mhz to 3880MHz with Shamino's second CPU pin volt mod OF 1.5 VOLTS.

I did the first 1.420 Volt mod and the voltage in the CPU-Z is gone from 1.216-1.232 stock voltage to 1.36-1.376 and has allowed me to overclock my D 805 from 3400Mhz to 3700Mhz. 

With the second CPU pin volt mod of 1.5Volts my D 805 has gone from 3700Mhz to 3880Mhz  and the system is about 98% stable. I have posted at 4000MHz but might need more juice (Voltage) to keep it there stable. CPU-Z voltage has gone from 1.36-137 to 1.424 1.44 after the pin volt mod.

Memory has gone from 3-3-3-9 @ 3400Mhz with a 5/6 divider at to a 1/1 divider automatically @ 3700Mhz and onwards on my Geil DDR2 ram at 2T.

Temperatures are 24 ambient 44 at idle to 57 under heavy going with water-cooling. The VRM’s are needing good airflow  with the extra voltage being produced otherwise everything seems ok.


----------



## Mr Vain (Sep 23, 2006)

*New memory volt mods*

Get memory voltage boost

http://forums.vr-zone.com/showthread.php?p=2438965


----------



## Mr Vain (Sep 23, 2006)

*Asrock 775Dual-VSTA Volt Mods*

Volt Mod Guru (Mallet) has his Asrock 775Dual-VSTA board at 318FSB  

For the full story. 
http://forums.vr-zone.com/showthread.php?t=93127 

Also some of (Mallet's) overclocking hints for the 775dual-vsta. In the Bios set: 

Set Cpu pci-e async 
Pci-e 117mhz 
spread spectrum - Disabled 
V-link - normal


----------



## Mr Vain (Oct 3, 2006)

Bump


----------



## awdrifter (Nov 10, 2006)

Has anyone sucessfully did this mod to a 9xx series cpu? I'm using a P-D 945 Presler cpu, ASRock 775Dual-Vsta mobo. THe default voltage was 1.3125v, I raised it to 1.5v. But now the problem I'm having is that one core doesn't show up in the task manager, device manager, RightMark or Speedfan. Anyone else have this problem? Any way to fix it? I'm running WinXP Pro SP2. Thanks.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 10, 2006)

sorry but is'nt 266 3990mhz?.i have a 930 and 4ghz is 270x15 and 4.2ghz is 280x15.mine will run at upto 4.4ghz stable with 1.45vcore.i usually run it at 4.2ghz(1.3375v) with my ram at 933mhz.


----------



## awdrifter (Nov 10, 2006)

It's 3.4ghz stock. The default vcore is 1.3125, but CPU-Z shows the actual vcore (before the mod) is only 1.2xx. So is there a vdroop mod for the motherboard (ASRock 775Dual-Vsta) that can at least let me bring the vcore up to 1.3125? I did the pin mod shown in VR Zone, but after the mod only one core shows up (second core is disabled/missing), so it didn't work for me.


----------



## Alcpone (Nov 29, 2006)

Im glad I found this thread, I need to get more juice to mine to get a higher oc


----------



## Mr Vain (Nov 30, 2006)

Alcpone said:


> Im glad I found this thread, I need to get more juice to mine to get a higher oc



What board are you using Alcpone?


----------



## Alcpone (Nov 30, 2006)

Mr Vain said:


> What board are you using Alcpone?



Ive got my specs listed mate, its a asrock dual775-vsta!


----------



## Mr Vain (Feb 5, 2007)

bump


----------



## bangingsound (Mar 14, 2007)

They sure look easy! Will try them as well and update you guys on the outcome.

_______________________
McIntosh MC252 - Get the MC252 Power Amplifier Catalog by McIntosh Laboratory, Inc.


----------



## Mr Vain (Mar 15, 2007)

ok. good stuff!


----------

